# People's Bank PBCT



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I purchased PBCT on the Nasdaq about 9 months ago. I was excited to see the share price pop over 14% today. Upon further investigation I found two articles which definitely leave me conflicted.

M&T Bank Corporation Announces Agreement to Acquire People's United Financial, Inc. (tmx.com) 

SHAREHOLDER ALERT: Rigrodsky Law, P.A. Announces Investigation of People's United Financial, Inc. Merger (tmx.com) 

I don't know of any other posters that hold a position in this company but would be appreciative for any commentary on the investigation.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Scared the news of potential class action would thwart the jump in price I closed my position at the opening at 18.02. Stock closed today at 18.73. "Greedy me" is disappointed I didn't wait to exit but I am content to pocket a 59% gain on share price plus another 54 cents a share in dividend payments.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

All sorts of US state and fed banks. In the past I have tended to stick to fed regulated ones that more than one analyst follows and can rate and rank.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Ponderling said:


> All sorts of US state and fed banks. In the past I have tended to stick to fed regulated ones that more than one analyst follows and can rate and rank.


I would tend to agree on that note. This one showed up on my radar based on its long standing history of dividend growth. I am once again without a US bank holding. Not sure where to look next.


----------

